# جليتر للماسنجر (كلمات متحركة)



## بنت الله (23 أغسطس 2006)

مجموعه صور جليتر للماسنجر  وديه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وديه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وديه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وديه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وديه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وديه  وديه  وديه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وديه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وديه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وديه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وديه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وديه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وديه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وديه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وديه  وديه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وديه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 يارب تعجبكم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









drawFrame()


----------



## الشاروني (2 سبتمبر 2006)

الف
شكر
 بدي اعرف كيف اربطهم بالهوت ميل تبعي


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*واو يا بنت الله جمال جدا*


----------



## بنت الله (2 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسى لمروركم

الشارونى

احفضهم عندك وابطهم بالهوت ميل
ولو مش فاهمنى 

اسال coptic  مينا 

اوكى


----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 سبتمبر 2006)

جمال اوى يا بنت الله ربنا يباركك


----------



## بنت الله (6 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسى كتير لمرورك

وانا بجد مبسوطة جدا اهم عجابوكم


----------



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2006)

بجننووووووووو


مشكوورة اختي


----------

